# Am i wasting my time :(



## Liamb2001 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hiya, firstly id like to say hello to all the guys who stick at wieght training only recently have realised what hard work and commitment it takes and i respect anybody who sticks at it.

Ok - Im a 29 year old, 6ft, slim, 168 lbs. Since i quit my job 2 years ago i have been self employed & working from home. Basically apart from popping to the shop now and again and going out to the pub once a week i barely got any excercise whatsoever and i had started to notice a gut (or beer belly) so i decided to work out.

I have been working out now 4 weeks (this is fifth) and i am barley showing any signs of growing or muscle. I have been using a book i bought from mens health and working out for 3 hours and 3 days a week doing the methods of all sorts of excercises. I have barley noticed any change at all and im getting concerned im doing something wrong.

My diet is basically anything i fancy, i eat regulary and i also drink protein shakes and creatin daily.

Can somebody give me any advice please as i really do feel like im wasting my time. 

I am willing to try anything and am not afraid of some hardcore working out if this is what i need.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2006)

Liamb2001 welcome to IM! 

_"My diet is basically anything i fancy,"_

that is your problem, check the diet/nutrition forum for help.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 1, 2006)

^ Agreed. Diet is a huge part of training.

Also, its only been 4 weeks, these things dont happen suddenly, get your diet in order, go to the training section and use the stickies to get a a good routine going, and most of all - give it a little time.

That said, welcome!


----------



## Liamb2001 (Jun 2, 2006)

cheers guys i will do that, much appreciated


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2006)

read the stickies! 
You really need to be patient. I was training for 10 yrs and in the last 4-5 years aw my greatest gains. Now I compete and love this board!

If you really want help, show me what you do in the gym and what you eat on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## Liamb2001 (Jun 30, 2006)

hi juggernaut, Any advice from somebody whos been doing it as long as you would be great if you could.

Ok, i have been roughly following the diet found on this website and eat as much of it as i can now 5 times a day. Porridge in the every morning - unsing wholemeal bread, red meats and chicken etc and as much of the food types i can.

I also use creatine  and protein shakes as well only when working out. which i do in a 4 day process as follows for about an hour to an hour and a half

It is quite a distance to my nearesty gym and as i work from home i have invested a standard workbench, a variety of weights, a barbell, curved barbell and dumbbells and have literally a couple of days ago ordered a v-fit supa trainer -which im hoping will help fill in the gaps to assist in me successfully weight training at home. this is it here
http://www.benysports.co.uk/product_html_pages/vfit/detail_pages/gyms_supa_trainer.html

I have been following a guide i downloaded form mens health which is mostly reps of 12 then 10 then 8 increasing the weight 2 to 5lbs a time.
With the following days focused on
Monday - Biceps & Chest
Tuesday - Shoulder
Wednesday - Rest
Thursday - Triceps & Back
Friday - Legs
Satuday - Fitness - (45 mins doing amix of stomach crunches, 2km run and 20 mins on an elliptical trainer)

I am currently after building up over 6 weeks and am 
bench pressing: 12,10,8 - upto 40kg 
bicep curls: 12,10,8- upto 14kg
French Press: 12,10,8 - upto 30kb
etc

IF you think im doing too little, or too heavy or light - or anything wrong at all or can give me some advice id appreciate it.

Finally i am 6ft tall, 29 years old and 12 stone in weight....if that helps

cheers

Hopefully speak to you soon


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2006)

First, what youre doing seems right. Second DONT worry about the weight numbers. Worry about your form. Chances are if you are able to do 12 reps in good clean form, then move up in weight by all means! What exactly are your goals? Bodybuilding, sport enhancement, overall fitness and conditioning? if you are following something from Mens Health, chances are you are doing it only for overall fitness-am I right? 

As for diet, show me a sample menu of what you eat a day. BTW-I dont know what stones are and I can guess what kg (kilograms_ are.


----------



## Liamb2001 (Jun 30, 2006)

hi juggernaut thanks for getting back so soon.

ive done a converion and 12 stone is 76kg or 168lbs. My goals are purely body building, as is the mens health guide ive been following. Basically i feel too skinny and want to get bigger chest, back and arms - more bulk! I am basically doing the saturday fitness to keep me fitter in general (as i work from home and barely get any excercie at all) and secondly to assist me in the body building.

ok what ive been eating
This is what i ate yesterday
1: Quaker oats porridge
2:Chicken breast in wholemeal bread with mayonainse, boiled potatoes & salad.
3:Scrambled Eggs on wholemeal toast
4:Steak in a wheat muffin with salad
5: Fruit Salad made of banna, apple grapes, and tangerine.

I try and eat pretty much everything i think im supposed to mainly focussing on steak, chicken and potatoes - dunno if thats right or not ?? 

Also on saturdays and sundays - i erm eat anything i like really - which usually consists of burgers, pizza, chinese  chicken curry or fried chicken or anything i fancy.

good to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2006)

Liamb2001 said:
			
		

> hi juggernaut thanks for getting back so soon.
> 
> ive done a converion and 12 stone is 76kg or 168lbs. My goals are purely body building, as is the mens health guide ive been following. Basically i feel too skinny and want to get bigger chest, back and arms - more bulk! I am basically doing the saturday fitness to keep me fitter in general (as i work from home and barely get any excercie at all) and secondly to assist me in the body building.
> 
> ...



These are some thoughts. Keep the thread alive and sooner or later the bigwigs will come on-Jodi and emma Leigh.


----------



## Liamb2001 (Jun 30, 2006)

cheers mate, ill try and follow it as close as i can - only i hhhate fish of any type


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2006)

so substitute it with more chicken breast or steak. But those fish oil caps haev no taste as long as they go first in meal.


----------



## Liamb2001 (Jun 30, 2006)

ok i will give them a go - cheers for the advice i appreciate it


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2006)

keep asking questions...thats how you learn, boy!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 1, 2006)

Liamb2001 also mentioned he's following a routine of 3 hour workouts 3 times per week... That's way too much. A 1.5 hour workout is MORE than long enough, many people on here favor workouts that are around 1 hour or even less. Definately check out the stickies in the training and diet/nutrition sections and learn as much as you can.


----------

